# Is there a limit?



## TopsyKrett (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there a limit or certian amount of gallons alcohol beer, wine etc. that one person is allowed to make in a years time? There really is no reason for the question just would like to know for my own information.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2009)

Each state is different. In my state its 100 gallons per person of age with a limit of 200 per household. Ive been over that once or twice!


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2009)

Wade,
I believe thats true to most of the USA.
Now I make Beer and Wine and I "never" go over 200 gallons (I think hic hioc hic hic hic )


----------



## TopsyKrett (Aug 10, 2009)

Ya that is what I have heard before I just wanted to make sure what I heard wasn't a complete myth. Lol well in my state of Oklahoma we are always late on everything for instance we just legalized tatooing in 2007 or so. So hopefully it's about 100 gal. Per person.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 10, 2009)

Move to Canada - there is no limit.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2009)

Really?
Can you make "spirits"?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2009)

No, I think New Zealand is the only place its legal without needing a distillers licence or permit.


----------



## TopsyKrett (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope. That's illegal also. 
Just beer and wine.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 10, 2009)

Tom said:


> Really?
> Can you make "spirits"?



Like ghosts...

Peace,
Bob

P.S. BOO!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 11, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be a limit here. None that I can find anyway.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 11, 2009)

No limits here for anything except selling your homemade alcohol.. and I could still do that if I wanted to, as I am GST registered for tax.

Allie


----------



## firebob (Aug 11, 2009)

We mostly make huge batches of wine. We have a 100 gallon stainless steal primary, use 40 gallon pickle vats for secondary, and have a 130 gallon blending tank. Every year we go for one large batch of something and a bunch jugs that we keep for blending for the next few years.

We do right at 200 gallons and don’t go over it. We do not drink a lot of wine but we have a lot of parties and it gets drunk then. We keep 30 bottles of every large batch and save it for special occasions.

There is a federal permit that you can apply for to make spirits. A few years ago I think it was 150 gallons a year but I don’t know what the limit is for it any more. The rules were it can not leave the property it was made on and you can not sell it. Different states and counties have laws that say you can’t make it at all.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe it is 100 gallon per person 200 gallon per household about everywhere in the US. What I want to know if that is production or possession. I hope it is production as I have over 200 gallons in house between beer and wine but haven't made anywhere close to 200 gallons yet this year. I guess I have a record of every batch made with the dates if I get raided by the Revenuers. I have read before though that if you have more that 200 gallons in house it can be frowned upon even if the total is from different years. I really doubt we will hve a problem with this issue though.


----------



## firebob (Aug 11, 2009)

I have only seen laws about how much you can make not how much you can store. I know I have 1,000 bottles of what I have made; five 40 gallon kegs bulk ageing, and 30 gallons in glass jugs that is ageing. We keep good records of what we made and when.

I did some searching to find out if there is a max you can have at your house and didn’t come up with anything. I did send an email to someone that can find out. This will be the last year I make wine for a few years if there is a limit on how much you can have at your house. 

I own a catering business and also have a party hall. We inventory the wine every 6 months and I know we had over 2,000 bottles the last time we did it. there us nothing about how much you can store in my “Wine and Beer On and Off Premises” with shipping paper work. Every year you must send in paperwork so they know we have a good size stash at our business.


----------



## Nubz (Aug 11, 2009)

having all those records and such a paper trail doesnt sound like the good idea you think it is lol


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 11, 2009)

Limits are on production not storage. The only thing Uncle Sam cares about is taxes.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2009)

It is production per year.


----------



## firebob (Aug 12, 2009)

Having the paper trail would be the way to go as long as it says your below 200 gallons. If no paper trail then they could say that I made it all this year and I would be way over the 200 gallon limit.


I got a response form the ABC office. There are no laws for a home owner on how many bottles you can have. My business can have up to 5,000 bottles before I have to get an “Out of Bond Permit” what ever it is. He didn’t give any more info about it so I don’t know anything else.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 19, 2009)

Wade E said:


> No, I think New Zealand is the only place its legal without needing a distillers licence or permit.


Just claim you are trying making ethanol for your car. And instead of pouring your mistakes down the sewer, you drink it.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats actually illegal also! More so then making ob=ver your limit of wine.


----------

